# Warning for tennesseans from Marsha Blackburn



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

Tennessee authorities are warning people against picking up folded dollar bills they see on the ground due to the risk of surprise fentanyl poisoning. This is just one more terrible consequence of Biden’s open border policies. Over the course of three years, there has been a 4,000 percent increase in fentanyl seizures. Furthermore, fentanyl killed more than 70,000 Americans just last year. It’s time to prioritize the safety of Americans, and this begins with a secure southern border.

You know that's aimed at kids right? Before they go knocking door to door for guns they need to be knocking door to door for drugs.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

What mental gymnastics does one have to go through to connect those two (drug-laced folded-up money and open borders)?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

To *Marsha*: Thanks for the update. I've been a little off the items here over time--actually lots of 'time'--and sadly I do not know the bizarre epics of today's "druggies." Consider problems with druggies and sellers of my era--some *thirty years* ago. If a guy got pushy over drugs he got bounced and no one cared. Now it's a major illegal sales operation.

One day I was walking across Bascom Hill in Madison. I got up the hill and realized that most of the kids my age at the time were high on something--or anything. My dad was kind enough to get me a "dock donkey's" job moving skid pallets for truckers, as adults abhorred drugs of the past. While this might sound tedious, but I wonder how many of the 1960's guys of the time actually survived. Drug dealers of that time sold anything that even appeared like 'expensive drugs.' Too bad we never sent them packing.

I hope the past I know has failed, and has become a kinder place.


----------



## sarge912 (8 mo ago)

Back Pack Hack said:


> What mental gymnastics does one have to go through to connect those two (drug-laced folded-up money and open borders)?


Not much really. The drugs are pouring across the border because it is unsecured. I am guessing that they are referring to drug users rolling up the bills to snort the drugs.

I usually have a Leatherman's tool in my pocket. Use that to pick up the money and then rinse carefully.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

sarge912 said:


> Not much really. The drugs are pouring across the border because it is unsecured. I am guessing that they are referring to drug users rolling up the bills to snort the drugs.
> 
> I usually have a Leatherman's tool in my pocket. Use that to pick up the money and then rinse carefully.


Oh. I guess I'm wrong in thinking only _other_ countries produce things that are illegal here...... and only _foreigners_ bring them into this country.

I stand corrected.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

..._I usually have a Leatherman's tool_...

In the old days of me and the bikers, we used anything (and everything) for an impact weapon. It was usually something made of glass--or just a chair. Thank goodness I was lucky--and usually stupid!

I don't mix much with the new breed of derelicts. For one, who in the world can understand them and what passes for this verbal gibberish? And really, why should I (and any of your friends) negate the stance (and smell) of the modern bush rat?

Here's a thought. I still have the original chrome bumper on my F-150 truck. It still glimmers because I'm picky. Even if I did run over a brain-dead idiot who stepped out without looking, why should this foolish act cost me four inches of chrome? There are still doctors that care for these guys, why should any of us bother?


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Think there may be Fentanyl folded up in that bill which can kill you by touch.
I woke up in a bathtub fulla ice and written in lipstick on the mirror was....


----------



## sarge912 (8 mo ago)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Oh. I guess I'm wrong in thinking only _other_ countries produce things that are illegal here...... and only _foreigners_ bring them into this country.
> 
> I stand corrected.


Fentanyl is a synthetic opioid that is 50-100 times stronger than morphine. Pharmaceutical fentanyl was developed for pain management treatment of cancer patients, applied in a patch on the skin. Because of its powerful opioid properties, Fentanyl is also diverted for abuse. Fentanyl is added to heroin to increase its potency, or be disguised as highly potent heroin. Many users believe that they are purchasing heroin and actually don’t know that they are purchasing fentanyl – which often results in overdose deaths. *Clandestinely-produced fentanyl is primarily manufactured in Mexico. *









Fentanyl


Fentanyl is a synthetic opioid that is 50-100 times stronger than morphine. Pharmaceutical fentanyl was developed for pain management treatment of cancer patients, applied in a patch on the skin. Because of its powerful opioid properties, Fentanyl is also diverted for abuse. Fentanyl is added to...




www.dea.gov


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

sarge912 said:


> *Clandestinely-produced fentanyl is primarily manufactured in Mexico. *


Oh, so we now *know* the drug is clandestinely produced in Mexico.

Gotcha.


----------



## sarge912 (8 mo ago)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Oh, so we now *know* the drug is clandestinely produced in Mexico.
> 
> Gotcha.


interesting. Why did you change your post from this?



Back Pack Hack replied to a discussion you are following at  Warning for tennesseans from Marsha Blackburn
Oh, so we now know these laced dollar bills are clandestinely produced in Mexico. Gotcha.​


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

sarge912 said:


> interesting. Why did you change your post from this?
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


Becuase it looks like I meant the _dollar bills_ are produced in Mexico.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'd be interested to see the actual reports.
Incidental skin contact with fentanyl is not likely to cause an overdose.
If you get it on your hand and then rub your eye, maybe.
OP, can we get a link?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I can see the danger in small kids finding a folded-up sawbuck on the sidewalk, picking it up and thinking there's free candy inside.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'd like the original story.
"Surprise fentanyl poisoning" doesn't sound like a choice was made to pop an unknown substance into the mouth.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

Ok so I looked it up. It wasn't hard to find. Folded dollar bill fentanyl. It happened in Perry county. Someone was using it as a carrying device. It happened twice. I also have a funny story to go along with this. Years ago I worked as a gas station attendant. A guy comes in and pays for his gas with a ten dollar bill all rolled up, I unroll it and out pops a bit of brick cocaine right into my drawer. We both look at each other and I give him his change and he leaves and I go in the back and do a few lines. This was Years and Years ago. Where you could actually get change from a ten when buying gas 😆


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Usernameforyou said:


> Ok so I looked it up. It wasn't hard to find. Folded dollar bill fentanyl. It happened in Perry county. Someone was using it as a carrying device. It happened twice. I also have a funny story to go along with this. Years ago I worked as a gas station attendant. A guy comes in and pays for his gas with a ten dollar bill all rolled up, I unroll it and out pops a bit of brick cocaine right into my drawer. We both look at each other and I give him his change and he leaves and I go in the back and do a few lines. This was Years and Years ago. Where you could actually get change from a ten when buying gas 😆


Link please.
Still doesn't sound like a means of "surprise" poisoning.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When I read the original news story, only TWO of these were found.
I immediately figured it was dropped by a drug user, who had a small amount for personal use folded in a dollar bill.
He, or she, was most likely thinking if searched, for whatever reason, the drug would not stand out as much that way as if folded in aluminum foil, or in a stamp bag.

So, in MY most likely scenario, the druggie goes into the convenience store to buy something, reaches in the pocket for money, and without realizing it drops his/her stash.

No nefarious plot to kill innocent citizens, merely a stoned user making an error.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I'd like the original story.
> "Surprise fentanyl poisoning" doesn't sound like a choice was made to pop an unknown substance into the mouth.


here's the original story that started all the hysteria. It is all much ado about nothing.








Don’t pick up the money — Tennessee police warn of fentanyl in folded dollar bills


Tennessee call fentanyl in folded bills a ‘concern to public safety.’




www.deseret.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> here's the original story that started all the hysteria. It is all much ado about nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems so.
Thanks for the link!
If I find a tenner on the ground, powdery or not, it's getting a rinse and going in the wallet. 😉


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

With my story and the stoned user story do you think it could happen again? Or often? It is a what if story. Don't preppers deal in what ifs? I bet you think of this story if you find a folded bill on the ground....... 😆


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I run an inmate work crew in Tn. Many of the inmates are in the obituaries as soon as they are released. Sometimes we can pump all the Narcan/Naloxone we have, and it doesn't matter. My nephew and my neighbor were dead within the same month from this stuff. I know it's an individual choice to ingest unknown pills obtained from God knows whom. We need to shut down the supply. Doesn't seem to be much of a priority yet.


----------



## sarge912 (8 mo ago)

csi-tech said:


> I run an inmate work crew in Tn. Many of the inmates are in the obituaries as soon as they are released. Sometimes we can pump all the Narcan/Naloxone we have, and it doesn't matter. My nephew and my neighbor were dead within the same month from this stuff. I know it's an individual choice to ingest unknown pills obtained from God knows whom. We need to shut down the supply. Doesn't seem to be much of a priority yet.


I saw maybe two OD's in my 34 years on the job. My son's shift can see 20 in a week.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

They pump us full of drugs when we were kids, they push drug use on tv, now they are letting us kill ourselves with said drugs. It's pretty sad.


----------



## Gunham (7 mo ago)

Usernameforyou said:


> Tennessee authorities are warning people against picking up folded dollar bills they see on the ground due to the risk of surprise fentanyl poisoning. This is just one more terrible consequence of Biden’s open border policies. Over the course of three years, there has been a 4,000 percent increase in fentanyl seizures. Furthermore, fentanyl killed more than 70,000 Americans just last year. It’s time to prioritize the safety of Americans, and this begins with a secure southern border.
> 
> You know that's aimed at kids right? Before they go knocking door to door for guns they need to be knocking door to door for drugs.


Heck, proper distribution could make the WTC disaster look like a life boat capsizing on the Titanic.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

Which was another false flag to kill the other bankers to establish the Fed 😆 😆 😆


----------

